# Transfer Question



## KarmaToBurn (Nov 15, 2021)

I hate to ask this because I'm sure it's been asked before but I can't find it. Anyway, is it possible to transfer without your current SDs approval? There are currently issues and I don't want to leave the company, but.... Thanks


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 15, 2021)

Sorry, but your SD has to approve transfers. Good luck!


----------

